# womb lining still too thick



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hello 

please can anyone shed some light please?

i started d/r on day one of my cycle, in the past 2 cycles i have done the day 21 protocol 
well i went for my baseline scan today after 22 days of d/r,the scan showed no follicular activity.........but my endrometrium was still too thick at 9mm??

the nurse said as long as my blood hormones come back as expected i can start stimms.
the problem i have with this is that I'm egg/share as well as the donor,and i really thought your womb lining had to be thin to start stimms
im not happy in going ahead if in fact you do need a thin womb lining  
just to digress i will be taking clexane in the 2ww as well so i just wondered if there was another complication
i asked this question but felt put out as if i shouldn't of asked this  
so the bottom line is does your womb lining have to be thin to start stimms?
i want to give my embies the best chance and feel that if my lining is too thick to start with ,what will the additional stimm drugs do 
sorry but feeling let down thanks for listening 
                                              stockportsun


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

My experience has always been that the womb lining does need to be thinner than you have. The thickest I can remember someone starting stims with was 6.5mm. You may find that the hormone level is high so the stims won´t start anyway. If they say you can start, I would double check, ask to speak to a doc etc.

Ruth


----------



## rach.uk (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya

my name is Rachel, i had the same problem you are having with my first ICSI cycle, i am not sure what drugs you are on but i was on Buserlin to down regulate and my womb lining was still too thick, they tested my bloods for my oestradial level which was still too high, this went on for six weeks and in the end they accepted the buserlin wasnt working and gave me an injection of Zoladex which was a one off injection to down regulate and lasted 28 days, a week later everything was fine and i was ready to start the stimulation injections.

hope this helps

love Rachel


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks for replying

well the clinic rang back with my hormone levels and have confirmed that i have down regulated enough to start stimms,
i will be checking with the doctor first before i start stimms which will be around the 20th maybe later because I'm egg.share and alaso waiting for my recipient.
one more thing ...when i inquired about my lining being 9mm they were not at all worried by this and said its your blood hormone level which is more important   
                                                                        thanks 
                                                                                      stockportsun


----------

